
Show HN: Supercharger – Make every email you send more compelling & concise - m52go
http://writebattle.com/supercharger/
======
newsbinator
This looks interesting!

Two reasons I wouldn't try it on the spot:

1\. It's only for Chrome. I prefer Safari (for battery life), or Firefox (for
extensions).

2\. The free version doesn't allow "Intelligent scanning for weak sentence
patterns" nor "Detect hundreds of jargon terms, redundant phrases, and other
weak expressions".

That's a deal-breaker.

Why not let the free version do everything the "Full Boost" version can, but
limit the number of emails it scans.

Say for the free version: "scan 1 email per day" or "1 per week" or whatever
seems reasonable in a Freemium model.

~~~
m52go
Hmm, thanks for your thoughts. Yeah I actually removed all mention of the paid
version shortly after posting here because I think I might have jumped the gun
on it. I'm going to expand this beyond Gmail to work on any website with a
text box very soon.

Perhaps limiting number of evaluations is a better way of doing this. I'll
see. Thanks for the idea.

As for browsers, Chrome is easiest to develop for. I'll expand to other
browsers once I get a working, proven concept worth maintaining on both
platforms. I know Firefox's add-on API is mostly compatible with Chrome's
extension API, but Mozilla rejected my last extension because of some obscure
security issue I have yet to figure out.

